# Adding a door in a basement wall



## walkman (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks like you're good to go to me if you're not planning to make the opening wider. The header is already there for the window. Definitely hire out the cutting. You want someone with a big concrete saw.

Get someone else to do the framing for the door. I got a mason to cut a bigger opening in a concrete block wall with brick exterior for a larger window. He did a great job with the brick, but a lousy job with the carpentry for the window. I had to redo the flashing. 

I don't see how the foundation would be a problem, but you can build the treshold up a bit if you're worried about it.


----------

